# bad feeling about surgery



## spacecadet (Mar 22, 2012)

Im feeling a bit down the moment so perhaps a bit on the negative side but I'm really apprehensive about my partial thyroidectomy on Wednesday. I pot this of fora year but gave in under pressure from tthe hospital and my mother.

Reading other posts it seems like many of u are in USA. And you get a choice of surgeon. I haven't had any choice. My surgeon was a bit rushed arrogant and insensitive, and i guess im just not feelng a sense of trust and safety in his hand. Its been one year sinthe fna/ultrasound. He said he did 30 ops a year, i see other surgeons that u guys have had treated 5 a week! How do i know he's experienced enough? I don't have a choice of anything on the nhs, you just get who you get it seem s. 
Im scared  mooo. It doesn't help that none really understand s the emotional stuff involved. They keep reeling me to cheer up ?¿


----------



## spacecadet (Mar 22, 2012)

...amd I've got hayfever so am sneezing. I told him i didn't want to do it during hayfever season. He said they would put me on steroids. I've never known anything to stop my hayfever what if they don't stop me sneezing. I'm going to do myself damage sneezing with stitches in my neck.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

spacecadet, what is it that prompted the need for surgery? Can you give more information?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok, I don't want to sound dismissive of any of your concerns, so if I "sound" that way, please know that's not my intent.

First thing's first...it's hard when you can't do a little doctor shopping and find a surgeon you like. I appreciate that. I presume there's no other option here, correct? If there's not, then I would say that, having husband in the medical field, surgeons tend to be a little more...well, cold. It's hard to generalize, but if I had to, I would say that's the norm for them. I'm not saying it's right, but I am saying that if I had a choice, I'd opt for a competent surgeon who was a bit cold over someone who might not be as competent but who had a better bedside manner. You can get lots of warm and fuzzies from your family and the nursing staff.

Second, I think that the very likely prospect of cancer is WAY more scary than the surgery. Please note that I had my choice of surgeon, knew ahead of time it was cancer, had a really supportive family etc etc etc, and I was still so scared that I ended up having a full fledged panic attack in my bath tub (fully clothes with no water, of course, while desperately gripping/nearing strangling my poor old cat). Its really normal to be terrified before surgery. With that said, most of us had a really, really easy time with the procedure. I was up walking, talking and drinking as soon as I got back to my room. I remember wishing that I could go back in time and tell myself how easy it was -- I spent so much time worrying and worrying and worrying for nothing!

Thirdly, I am allergic to cats, dogs, hay, grass, evergreens, dust, and mold. I have three cats, one dog and three horses. I do my own hay and live on a farm with exceptional amounts of grass, trees, dust and mold. I regularly took my allergy meds and made sure to take benedryll at night after my surgery to minimize the coughing and sneezing. But, ya know what? I still sneezed. Lots. And coughed. My stitches didn't blow open. Yes, there were times when I felt a pulling sensation, but it wasn't awful. I did my best to stay inside and stay away from triggers, but it's hard to stay away from the critters living in my house. I bet the steroids will help big time.

Finally, I think it's really important to remember that after this is all over, you will feel significantly better. Not just because you will be relieved that it's all over, but because getting a diseased thyroid out will over all make you feel so, so much better. Better times are on there way...hang in there!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

nicely said, joplin!

spacecadet, I read more of your "story" on your other thread.

I think it's normal to be scared before surgery. But you have taken months to get to this point, so second-guessing yourself is only going to get you back to a point in your past. This surgery is a way for you to move forward, get answers, and begin to feel better. You NEED to know if you are dealing with cancer, and your results certainly cannot eliminate that possibility.

The vast, vast majority of thyroidectomy patients do very well with the surgery. Yes, it is surgery, but it is generally not as intense as many other surgeries.

While you may not have had the opportunity to choose your surgeon, you can choose how you cope with the situation. Best wishes.

:hugs:


----------



## Georgie73 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Spacecadet,

I know it's really scary. I think all of us here have gone through the fears and doubts about our surgeries. It's very normal. Just don't let it get the better of you.

Some of the best advice I can give you....listen to these woman, and others here. They have given me some valuable advice and support. You're definitely not a lone when you're a member of this forum.

As for the sneezing....I'm having a HORRIBLE allergy season this year. Medication or not, I sneezed my head off. Best suggestion, when it happens (and it will), what worked for me is to gently cup your throat with your hand and then tuck your chin down against your hand. Joplin is right, you won't blow your stitches, but it will probably smart pretty good. Doing this made is as comfortable as was possible given the situation.

Hang in there!!! It will be okay!


----------

